# 7 years? - This week I made major progress



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Odd for me to make this short. It's not full recovery, not yet, but things have got real clear.

I have been diagnosed as having "Over Stimulation Anxiety", it often isn't felt but means it's on fight or flight all day, they are changing medications to sort this out and crash the stimulation I have from anxiety.

I realise this is so true, because after 3 days in hospital, feeling all alone, 4 walls, I was past it, emotionally, physically shaking bad, massive eyes, heart rate of 137, but a blank mind with no thoughts... so what changed?

Well it basically broke me, seeing many doctors and all the tests, I am drained. Not seeing anyone in hospital, it gets long, twice I walked out the front and just broke down and cried, hit rock bottom.. so i couldn't believe when I walked around the hospital towards the end of my stay and i was like "i'm walking in first person", it's just snapped, my vision changed, I now feel in the moment, like many, I didn't have any relief, it was just an hour of staring around... thinking.

I went for a shower in hospital after this, looked at the mirror and I was back, I looked different and I was connected. Again, this was like, oh. Now already I am like, I can't really imagine any other way.. already, it's like, this is what normal life is like, now I feel so much more emotions.. it's raw, the anxiety is super high but it's my body letting the emotional block break, it's gonna happen slowly, but i can feel it's coming, been a few days in my body now, it's not going anywhere, i'm back to first person, emotions of suicide, loneliness, shame, regret, all those things are up front, but i wanna feel, my talk therapist agrees, it's gonna be intense or is anyway, but I got to let the emotions flow, to get myself back, in a way this is the start, or a big kick step to normality.

Medication - Lorazepam and Beta Blockers for the stimulation.

Reason this happened? - Broke the emotional barrier with a break down, a proper one, haven't cried in years. God it was good.

For me, only thing left is depression and anxiety, DP is slipping away, already I find things like playing drums so easy in comparison, i got admitted on Wednesday 6am after no sleep, out Friday, so this has happened really fast.

100% recovery story coming up, i've been told to get off all screens, my stress level is through the roof, time to take a bit of time out and just enjoy life again.

Oh and Meds are getting added for depression Abilify is what they are thinking.

Love you guys and girls

[Redacted]


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Good news man glad you are on the mend. The darkest hour always comes before the dawn

I tried beta blockers once but it made my heart beat really hard on exertion or exercise. Haven't tried lorazepam though, might have to give it a go.

Let us know how your getting on, good luck!


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Abilify is not a antidepressant, but a antipsychotic. Like all atypical antipsychotics it is often used in low does for anxiety and in depression a add on to a antidepressant. As a drug on it own it have no antidepressant properties.

I tried it once in 10.mg and my depersonalization got significantly worse within hours.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Not always true, I've had just AS's in the past for depression such as quietapine and i've felt a mood boost. I've tried Easily 10 SNRI/SSRIs, in combo's as well. AD's don't do anything, yet Lyrica in one day can do more and the team agreed this makes sense.

I'm not worried, tried 35 meds, my DP doesn't change with them anymore... it's just depression that I need a lift from


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

quote "*Abilify* is a prescription medicine used to treat the symptoms of schizophrenia, bipolar I disorder (manic *depression*), and major *depressive* disorder. *Abilify* may be used *alone* or with other medications."


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

WreckingHotelRooms said:


> quote "*Abilify* is a prescription medicine used to treat the symptoms of schizophrenia, bipolar I disorder (manic *depression*), and major *depressive* disorder. *Abilify* may be used *alone* or with other medications."


 It is correct that Abilify/aripriprazole can be used as mono-therapy in psychotic states, -manic or schizophrenia. But, in depressive states atypical antipsychotics are typically used as a augmentation to a antidepressant where there have been a partial response. This is typically given in a low dose that is 1/3 of the lowest antipsychotic dose. There are no publication on the use of aripriprazole as mono therapy for depression. So, if you read "alone" into the it use in depression there is no basis for it. https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(15)00308-6/fulltext

I do not think you are given abilify for depression but anxiety.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

No, you are wrong, just let it go, but hey, okay, just another simple google..

*Abilify* is also sometimes prescribed to *treat* symptoms of *depression*, bipolar disorder, autistic disorder, and Tourette's disorder.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

MOOD stabilisers make big impacts, been on 25+ meds, trust me i know first hand, but believe what you want, i don't care, give me a lyrica and i love life


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

You can not find any publications on pubmed/medline that support the use of aripriprazole or any other atypical antipsychotics as mono therapy for depression. They are always added to a antidepressant people had a partial response to.

lyrica is a supplementary anti epileptic related to gabapentine. There are some publications that find that it might be of some benefit for generalized anxiety. You are put on a treatment for anxiety, - not depression.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

In particular, *aripiprazole* has shown efficacy as an augmentation option with standard antidepressant therapy in two, large, randomized, double-blind studies. Based on these efficacy and safety data, *aripiprazole* was recently approved by the FDA as adjunctive therapy for MDD.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

...


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

So i get they work better with AD, but here is Pubmed that you asked for.

As many as 50% to 60% of patients do not respond to ADT. Aripiprazole (Abilify) is an atypical antipsychotic (AAP) and is the only drug approved by Health Canada for the adjunctive treatment of MDD.

Demonstrate that aripiprazole may be useful in the treatment of bipolar depression, major depressive disorder, treatment-resistant depression and possibly anxiety disorder - https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/18399707/

I agree studies are mostly added, but no i'm not the dark with my treatment, i have my GP's letter which is 5 pages from hospital, i've met with a team of doctors twice.

Talk Therapy helped feel more normal.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Abstract

Despite the availability of different classes of drugs for the treatment of depressive and anxiety disorders, there are a number of clinically significant unmet needs, such as a high prevalence of treatment resistance, partial response, subsyndromal symptomatology, recurrence and relapse. With the approval of atypical antipsychotics, which are associated with a lower adverse effect burden than typical antipsychotics, consideration of their off-label use for the treatment of affective disorders and various other psychiatric disorders has become a viable option. However, consideration should be given to the US FDA black box warning indicating that atypical antipsychotics may increase mortality risk, particularly in the elderly population with dementia-related psychosis. There has been much conjecture about the utility of these atypical drugs to facilitate traditional antidepressant therapy, either in combination (from the initiation of therapy) or as adjunctive therapy (in the case of partial/incomplete response). Nevertheless, at present, available evidence from randomized, placebo-controlled trials is sparse, and a formal risk/benefit assessment of the use of these agents in a nonpsychotic patient population is not yet possible. As a representative agent from the atypical antipsychotic class with a novel mechanism of action and a relatively low adverse effect burden, aripiprazole represents an interesting potential treatment for depressive and anxiety disorders. In this review, we focus on the rationale for the use of aripiprazole in these disorders. Preclinical data suggests that aripiprazole has a number of possible mechanisms of action that may be important in the treatment of depressive and anxiety disorders. Such mechanisms include aripiprazole action at serotonin (5-HT) receptors as a 5-HT1A partial receptor agonist, a 5-HT2C partial receptor agonist and a 5-HT2A receptor antagonist. Aripiprazole also acts as a dopamine D2 partial receptor agonist, and has a possible action at adrenergic receptors. Furthermore, aripiprazole may have possible neuroprotective effects. Clinical studies demonstrate that aripiprazole may be useful in the treatment of bipolar depression, major depressive disorder, treatment-resistant depression and possibly anxiety disorders. Clinical data also suggest that aripiprazole may have a lower adverse effect burden than the other atypical drugs. Future research may confirm the potential utility of aripiprazole in the treatment of depressive and anxiety disorders.

- Pubmed as asked for


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

i just got you a quote on the site you asked for by simply googling, literally the first thing that comes up, you didn't do much research, glad you aren't anything to do with my meds, time to open your eyes or stop thinking you know what you are talking about..


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

WreckingHotelRooms said:


> i just got you a quote on the site you asked for by simply googling, literally the first thing that comes up, you didn't do much research, glad you aren't anything to do with my meds, time to open your eyes or stop thinking you know what you are talking about.


Your quote states the same thing as I have said. Aripriprazole is used as a add on to a antidepressant where there have only be a partial response. I have said that you might be given it for anxiety as you are also given Lyrica. You quote do not support you claim that aripriprazole can or is being used for depression as a treatment alone without a the use of a antidepressant.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

As I wrote I have tried abilify/aripriprazole as it worsened my symptoms within hours. In a publication from the "Depersonalization research Unit" They write that is it their experience that antipsychotics can worsen depersonalization.

" However, if

the clinician is not sufficiently alive to the fact that
these are indeed similes or metaphors and that
insight is preserved, a psychotic disorder may be
erroneously diagnosed. We have seen a number of
cases where patients with primary depersonal-
isation had been previously misdiagnosed with
schizophrenia and started on antipsychotic
medications, which had invariably worsened their
symptoms."
https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/2077/638170af373285242d985bb2f6cc61c43d27.pdf


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Preclinical data suggests that aripiprazole has a number of possible mechanisms of action that may be important in the treatment of depressive and anxiety disorders.

Now can you go away Doctor, i've got my own.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

why you arguing like such a stupid argument? eg, in Bipolar the MOOD part of most patience comes from the AS they also act as mood stabilizers. All medication affects us differently, I know comparing notes on the 25 i've tried, no two people are the same. Also, when starting a med, if you don't ride out the starting symptoms, you will never know how it was gonna settle. I'm done, I came here to help not have a back and forth


----------



## Cali1234 (May 31, 2020)

Honestly, who cares what it’s used for, just glad your doing well and if you feel like it should help, go for it. All the best luck!


----------



## Want2lifeagain (Jun 20, 2020)

I also use lorazepam / ativan 7 months after I got DPdr .. I feel relaxed and feel more real .. but I still have no emotions .. do you still drink lorazepam until now


----------



## Findyourself1997 (Aug 6, 2020)

Did u recover from eye floater or did u see any people who recovered from eye floaters ?


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

The main point of the tread was lost. It's not about medication, right now I am just on beta blockers.

It's the huge shift of being from outside my body to in, which was defiantly connected to the emotional block, that's what I want to take away.

Lyrica is very hard to get legally in NI, very abused medication but world wide 8th most common for depression, yes it has other uses, so many in fact, even it's ability to block pain means my muscles and neck loosen up unlike any benzo can do for me, which stops my headaches etc. Right now i'm fighting that corner. Off Xanax 1.5 years 3mg average cold turkey, oh not nice


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Findyourself1997 said:


> Did u recover from eye floater or did u see any people who recovered from eye floaters ?


Yeah I did.. I also had blue light thing where you look into the sky and it's like a million worms, had all those visual things, had visual snow too, it's all gone but that wasn't this story, that just took years to fade till it went.. that's a toss up really, first I just lived like i'd always have eye floaters, I think if your DP is that bad it's really such a minor thing compared to others, or take it this way, if that's the worst symptom, people are born with it and never talk about it, let it go


----------



## RunToMe (May 30, 2019)

yes, that is really right, that people born with that. honestly i wondered all the time, that people are full of anxiety because of visual disturbances f.e. like the worms. i see especially worms at white walls, in darkness at night or in the sky as long i remember me as a small child. i thought its a sign of normal seeing and every people should have that. i lived with that, without any anxiety or restrictions, it was normal like breathing.


----------



## Cali1234 (May 31, 2020)

Findyourself1997 said:


> Did u recover from eye floater or did u see any people who recovered from eye floaters ?


Everyone gets eye floaters.. normal people, dpdr people everyone. But the amount you see varies. Mine, I would see like once in a blue moon and I'll see one little floater.. if yours is excessive, then I would get that checked out or you might just have to live with it


----------

